# 4 Movie Considerations For Subwoofer Testing



## movielover12345

Here Are My Top 4 Recommendations:

Casper (1995)
Ted (2012)
Top Gun (1986)
Spaceballs (1987)

Which One Would You Try?


----------



## Oleson M.D.

Which One would I try (recommend)?

1. Saving Private Ryan - 4K
2. Hacksaw Ridge - 4K
3. Midway - 4K

The above have multiple scenes with major LFE, bomb blasts, machine guns blasting away, lots of sub-woofer candy!


----------



## RLouis

One I just posted - Check Greenland from Redbox









Great surround movie! – Greenland


And note I say “surround movie”… The movie itself is just OK, I’d give it 7 or 7.5/10 but the DTS-HD Master Audio track is “really” good. There are some great surround scenes with really well done channel integration. Very clearly defined surround effects (bullets flying by, crashes and so on)...




www.hometheatershack.com


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Ultimate List Of Bass In Movies


----------



## willis7469

Oleson M.D. said:


> Which One would I try (recommend)?
> 
> 1. Saving Private Ryan - 4K
> 2. Hacksaw Ridge - 4K
> 3. Midway - 4K
> 
> The above have multiple scenes with major LFE, bomb blasts, machine guns blasting away, lots of sub-woofer candy!


Definitely some good ones there. Fury, Mad max fury road, Wonder Woman and aquaman are a few more. 

The list bp-1 fanatic linked is chock full of awesome recommendations. 
As for the OP, some odd recommendations...


----------



## turboeclipse

U571


----------



## rdcollns

My favorite sub-woofer moment so far was in Wreck it Ralph 2 when Penelope is in a car race, and the car flies over your head in slow mo. It is silent, but you feel the vibration of the car through your body. Our sub was fairly new when we watched it so it caught us a little off-guard. My daughter turned toward me and her jaw dropped down to the couch. Another great family film for the sub is The Greatest Showman.


----------



## willis7469

rdcollns said:


> My favorite sub-woofer moment so far was in Wreck it Ralph 2 when Penelope is in a car race, and the car flies over your head in slow mo. It is silent, but you feel the vibration of the car through your body. Our sub was fairly new when we watched it so it caught us a little off-guard. My daughter turned toward me and her jaw dropped down to the couch. Another great family film for the sub is The Greatest Showman.


Yes. The greatest showman has some excellent use of LFE. Starting right at the beginning. Immediately after the choral chant, then the boom(like stomping on bleachers) is deep and strong. Love it.


----------



## Oleson M.D.

This is an older movie, but Backdraft in 4K is loaded with LFE. Lots of firetrucks, horns blowing, sirens, plus the nightmare sounds of the fire raging out of control.

This quote from Blu-Ray dot com:
_Backdraft_'s DTS:X soundtrack will put even the most stout and studly of audio systems to the test. The track produces a frenzy of intense bass in every firefighting scene. An early movie explosion rumbles with terrifying depth. An explosion minutes later offers not just strong bass but a detailed rush of energy that pushes through the stage with incredible intensity.


----------



## willis7469

Oleson M.D. said:


> This is an older movie, but Backdraft in 4K is loaded with LFE. Lots of firetrucks, horns blowing, sirens, plus the nightmare sounds of the fire raging out of control.
> 
> This quote from Blu-Ray dot com:
> _Backdraft_'s DTS:X soundtrack will put even the most stout and studly of audio systems to the test. The track produces a frenzy of intense bass in every firefighting scene. An early movie explosion rumbles with terrifying depth. An explosion minutes later offers not just strong bass but a detailed rush of energy that pushes through the stage with incredible intensity.


Oh, this reminds me of...
An early(the first actually) explosion in “the hurt locker” has awesome pressurization capabilities. It’s worth buying just for that one alone!


----------



## veez

Ready player one... The first race scene. Awesome surround and sub rumble when Kong arrives! 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oleson M.D.

Let’s get this above post and poster blocked. Pure SPAM.


----------

